# Vroom! Vroom! And we're OFF!



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

we are leaving in about 30 minutes to go get Turbo :bounce:

wooooooo hoooooooo!!!!! 

i'll post some photos later


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can feel your excitement right through the page. Now remember that when you're up in the wee hours of the morning tomorrow.  JK of course. Go get your little lover boy and enjoy a day of puppy kisses.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo, indeed! Have fun today. We will look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

How exciting! I'm looking forward to the day I can say the same thing! Have fun, and do post those pics!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

How exciting! Its so much fun to go get your new furbaby! Be sure to post pics - can't wait to see...


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck with your new furbaby......I'm so jealous.......IWAP!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

How exciting for you! Can't wait to see pictures : )


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't wait can't wait can't wait to hear more and see more!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Turbo and family !:welcome:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! Please post photos of him, I so love new babies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome Turbo. what no pictures yet?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Irina,

Are you feeling overwhelmed? Too much on your plate to take pictures of your little man? I hope it's a crazy, happy time for your whole family.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

We can't wait to see, hurry please ;-}


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hope y'all had a wonderful day and you have happy, happy boys with their new puppy!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha! we had a great day yesterday, a wonderful night, and an awesome morning! i am cooking breakfast for the family right now, but once that is done, i will come back with details and photos!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks can't wait, am happy all is going well, enjoy..really I can wait..


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Breakfast can wait! We need those pictures and those details


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah - hurry up with breakfast! Couldn't everybody just have cereal?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats! First day with new puppy is so special. I bet your family is very excited!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking for up and photos.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay Irina, we've cut you some slack and let you have breakfast but now it's time to get some photos to your hungry public. We anxiously await seeing your cutie. The dishes can wait.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha! OK...so Turbo was awesome yesterday. Minimal whimpering and he "did his business" outside! we had some company over for dinner (of course...every one wants to see the new addition, right?!), so it was a little busy here last night.

Turbo took to his crate very easily, and for this we are thankful. i put a blanket in there for him that i have been sleeping with so that he can have something with my scent. I think we all hit the hay around 10:30pm, and he was a good boy and went straight in his crate. i kept the crate door open, but the pen door shut, so if he needed, he can eliminate on the newspaper at the other end of the pen. @ 2am, he whimpered and kinda howled (that's what it sounded like, lol), so i got up and checked on him and sure enough, he peed on the newspaper! yay! i praised him and cleaned it up and then he went back to sleep in his crate. the next time he woke up was around 6am. i got dressed and took him in the backyard. it was still dark out, so it was hard to see if he peed (i don't think he did), but i definitely know he did not poop, so we stayed out for about 10 minutes (long enough for my fingers to feel like they would fall off from the freezing weather, lol). we woke up the boys in their beds with kisses  that was sweet! his tail got to wagging so much when he saw the boys wake up, haha! 
he has been great! i was nervous, i admit, but so far, so good! he even went back into the pen whilst he was roaming in the living room (within our view...actually, he's by our feet most of the time, really, so i don't even find the need to do the whole tie the least to my belt routine...yet), to do poops! right on the newspaper...such a good baby! 
we're all so thrilled to have him home! our hearts are so full!!!



















more photos later!! i promise!! off to vet now!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

What a wonderful, good little guy! Your son's look so very, very happy with him. I love it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable!!!
Welcome Turbo and family!
PS-good luck at the Vet


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a handsome little baby, and your two boys, too!! Thanks for the little fix--it is so much fun to see some of the first photos and live a little vicariously through the new puppy families!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

This puppy is gorgeous! Congrats! Oh, and your children are very cute, too!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He sure is soooo cute!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks, all!! we are enjoying Turbo very much  my sons are very helpful with him as well, which is pretty awesome for me. 

the vet visit went great! we have to return for the rabies vac (shot?) in April. the doc was very enamoured by Turbo, lol. he is weighing in 3lbs 8oz.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like you're having a great time. Enjoy him - they do grow so fast!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What a little darling, your son and your Hav!! Enjoy!!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks!! we are very much enjoying him!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pics. Your boys look so happy and I'm sure all of you are laughing at that cute pup. He is adorable!!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

completely my pleasure in sharing these with you folks


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome Welcome Turbo and fam!! Love the pics what a sweetie.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Love your pictures!! Everybody looks pretty happy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWW..what a handsome little fur baby you have there! :ranger:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Irina, thank you for indulging us with pictures of your new boy! Turbo is such a cutie. What a good boy he's been too. Don't worry if things "slip" a little bit - they might, they might not, but good to be prepared in case.  Your human boys are adorable, too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Turbo is gorgeous !
With a name like that, please make sure he gets lots of naps !
congrats to your family and hope you all have lots of fun.


----------

